# Rotary Machines



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

New to the snow goose world and have a couple questions for those that know more than me. Are these rotary machines still working or are they about like a Mojo and anything besides juvies knows whats up with them and tend to steer clear?

Are the FlyRight machines producing any different results than like the typical SiloSock rotary as far as having a different enough look to "trick" adult snows? If so, does the SiloSock machine have enough turning power if I were to buy on and add decoy mounts halfway out the arm to turn a 4 arm into a 8 decoy rotary (possibly with low-drag decoys like a feather flyer or reel wing vs a wind sock flyer with lots of drag?)?

Trying to learn this deal and figure out what to buy in preparation for my fall trip. Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Dont need em


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

save your time & money


----------

